# CW9 Owners Question



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently purchased a new CW9.I am at 100rds. of the break in period.It has functioned flawlessly so far.My question is whlie field stripping and cleaning i noticed the top end of barrel hood (muzzle end) has some wear marks.

I looked at it good with a loop and its just the coating kahr uses on barrel hood has some wear marks in small area and when gun is reassembled you can barely see it.I can run my fingernail across it when field stripped and there are no snags.

Is this normal? No sign of peening.But could this be early signs of peening or just normal wear? I would post pictures but my digital camera was stolen at work and i have not purchased a new one yet.Still rebounding from the CW9 purchased.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't believe it to be a problem, but if your worried contact Kahr. They will get back to you. I have a CW9 with over 750 flawless rounds through it and mine seems to have the same thing. It is my EDC.


----------



## Fenderman (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.Not going to worry about it.Just keeep shooting it.This is my first Kahr so i guess i just needed someone to tell me its normal.I really like the CW9 it fits my hand perfect (small hands).And is a very accurate shooter for its size.I bought it new for $420 OTD and got a used extra mag that works fine in on the deal.I am gonna order me 1 more mag monday.


----------

